# Long Term Storage question



## scottmarks (Nov 24, 2008)

I am deploying to Afghanistan next month and I will be storing my 740iL in a locked and secured storage facility in its own garage. I am looking for the proper way to prepare my car for this year long event. I know the basics, but I am wondering if anyone knows of any BMW specific things that need to be done to ensure all is well at the end. Does anyone out there have first hand experience with this?


----------



## X3-terrestrial (Aug 27, 2008)

Long-term Storage :thumbup:


----------

